# Flight Sim X : Internal Error 2337 on install?



## paulb100 (Mar 18, 2005)

Im trying to install FSX Deluxe - but everytime i try it installs about 6Gb worth of data then stops and says "Internal Error 2337" and cancels and says its rolling back but it doesnt actually do anything - ive noticed it doesnt stop at exactly the same point on disc 1 but around about 5-7Gb installed...

does anyone know how to sort this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It could be a problem with faulty media (scratched disc, corrupt files, etc). Have you tested the CDs on another computer?

It could also be a problem with the Microsoft .NET Framework. To fix this, download and install *Windows Installer 3.1* then reboot and install *.NET Framework 3.5*. Reboot again and install the *.NET Service Pack 1*. Reboot to complete the installations and try installing your game.


----------

